# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Cross Ferry Line

## Appia_1978

Καλημέρα, 
ζητώ συγγνώμη από τους απανταχού φίλους που δεν ακούγομαι πολύ τελευταία στο φόρουμ. Δυστυχώς με πνίγει η δουλειά αυτές τις εβδομάδες ... 
Για αποζημείωση όμως σας έχω σήμερα πάλι ένα λουκούμι  :Smile:  
Το φυλλάδιο της Cross Ferry Line του 1978 με το Πάρος στα νιάτα του! 
CFL_1 Kopie.jpgCFL_2 Kopie.jpg 
CFL_3 Kopie.jpg 
CFL_4 Kopie.jpg 
CFL_5 Kopie.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Και η συνέχεια 
CFL_6 Kopie.jpg 
CFL_7 Kopie.jpgCFL_8 Kopie.jpg

----------


## vinman

Τρομερός ο Appia!!
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!

----------


## Haddock

Appia, τι θησαυρούς ανεβάζεις πάλι... 

Νομίζω ότι επιβάλλεται λίγο zoom και αναδημοσίευση στο θέμα του ΠΑΡΟΣ.

----------


## sea_serenade

Appia είσαι απίστευτος. ¶ργησες αλλά.......αυτό δεν ήταν λουκούμι, λουκουμάς ολόκληρος ήταν. Ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! Με κάνετε και κοκκινίζω ...  :Wink:  
Μπροστά στη δική σας προσφορά, αυτά είναι ψίχουλα ...

----------


## Appia_1978

Και η συνέχεια ...  :Very Happy:  
Έλαβα σήμερα με το ταχυδρομείο, από ένα γνωστό μου στην Αγγλία, το παρακάτω φυλλάδιο της εταιρείας για το χειμώνα 1976-77 και σας το παραθέτω άμεσα!
Όπως βλέπετε, είναι παρέα με το Οινούσσαι!!!

CFL_1 Kopie.jpg

CFL_2 Kopie.jpg

CFL_3 Kopie.jpg

CFL_4 Kopie.jpg

CFL_5 Kopie.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Και οι τελευταίες δύο:

CFL_7 Kopie.jpgCFL_6 Kopie.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Φοβερό φυλλάδιο φίλε Appia_1978! Να'σαι καλά που το μοιράστηκες μαζί μας!

----------


## Appia_1978

Παρακαλώ, ευχαρίστησή μου, με τα τόσα που κάνετε όλοι σας για όλους μας  :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Tι κανεις appia 1978 θα μας τρελανεις με τα ανεκτιμητα ντοκουμεντα σου!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και βέβαια το Chrysovalandou II ήταν το Pierre Lotti των Messageries Maritimes μετέπειτα Ολυμπία, Πάτρα του Ευθυμιάδη που άλλαξε χέρια με την πτώση της εταιρίας.

----------


## Appia_1978

Για τον καλό φίλο ¶ρη και βεβαίως τους υπόλοιπους φίλους του φόρουμ, η μπροσούρα του 1976, μαζί με το Οινούσσαι:

CFL & OS001.jpg

CFL & OS002.jpg

CFL & OS003.jpg

CFL & OS004.jpg

Και μια κοντινή των εσωτερικών χώρων:

Aris_1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

APPIA 1978 εγραψες παλι!Αυτη η 70's αισθητηκη ειναι απιθανη και σημερα ειναι παλι στην μοδα.Βεβαια απαντατε σε ορισμενες συνοικιακες καφετεριες και πιτσαριες ακομα στην οριτζιναλ μορφη της

----------


## Ellinis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Μάρκο! Παρατηρήστε και πως ανέβαινε η πορτοκαλί ρίγα μέχρι τη γέφυρα... άλλα κόλπα

----------


## gtogias

Μπορεί η Cross Ferry Line να είχε δυο πλοία θρύλους αλλά την εποχή εκείνη δεν ήταν τα δημοσιεύματα και ιδιαίτερα θετικά για τη δραστηριότητα της.

Ιδού ένα σχετικό με τη μετασκευή του ΙΙ και την κατάσχεση του Ι:

1978 08 26 Τα Νέα σελ 3a.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Tα όσα συνέβησαν με τα δύο Χρυσοβαλάντου είναι άκρως "πιπεράτα"... 
Να προσθέσω οτι ο Γ.Κοτζοβίλης ήταν ο ίδιος που είχε το κρουαζιερόπλοιο LADY DINA που κατασχέθηκε μετά από πολλές περιπέτειες στην Ιταλία. 

Απ΄ ότι μου έχει πει άνθρωπος που γνώριζε καλά τα δρώμενα της εποχής, ο Κοτζοβίλης ήταν ο γαμπρός του Σπύρου Λάλη (του ιδιοκτήτη του ΦΟΙΒΟΣ δηλ. του ΧΡΥΣΟΒΑΛΑΝΤΟΥ).

----------

